

How to live stream Apple's iPhone 6S event on Android and Windows - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2981623/ios/how-to-live-stream-apples-iphone-6s-event-on-android-and-windows.html?nsdr=true

======
stevep2007
Apple is making its live stream available on Windows for the first time, but
only for Windows 10. Here's how to watch it on Android and other versions of
Windows.

